# What my bow worth??



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

After this season I plan to upgrade. I will be selling my Martin Cheetah. It has limb savers, monkeys tails, whisker bisquit, cobra sight w/led, hard case, wrist release, quiver and about 20 Redhead carbon arrows with blazer vanes. 70lb draw weight. Field points and a few misc accessories. How much is all this worth?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

300 maybe?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

What year is the bow, how old is it?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wolf6151 said:


> What year is the bow, how old is it?


About 4-5 years old


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Probably more like $250 on a good day. Bow technology changes fast! Everyone wants the latest and greatest. I've been trying to sell my DXT for less then half original cost. No luck.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Check on archery talk forum classifieds for price range.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My WAG is $250-$300


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

$5


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> $5


Thats :an6:


----------



## jamrice (Mar 6, 2010)

Only what someone is willing to pay. I see a lot of over priced stuff listed on these postings.


----------

